# Projekt 2007 Badeteich



## wasserläufer (16. Jan. 2007)

Hallo,
dieses Jahr ist es soweit, wir verwirklichen unseren lang gehegten Traum vom Badeteich im Garten. Baubeginn war der 8. Januar, die groben Erdarbeiten mit Maschineneinsatz sind vollbracht, jetzt nur nicht nervös werden. Der hintere Teil des Gartens sieht aus als wäre dort eine Bombe explodiert......







Ich werde die Internetseite regelmäßig aktualisieren, sobald weitere Fortschritte gemacht werden.
Schönen Gruß an alle Freunde von Wasser im Garten
Reinhard


----------



## Joachim (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo __ Wasserläufer,

gibts schon Bilder? Bzw. welche Internetseite meinst du?


----------



## Dodi (17. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo Reinhard!

Ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN im Forum!

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei Deinem Vorhaben.
Ist ja immo noch 'ne dolle Baustelle - wenn das mal fertig ist... Hast ja Glück, dass wir -noch- keinen Winter haben!

@ Joachim:
Reinhard hat doch seine Internet-Seite mit aufgeführt:
 - war wohl schon a bisserl spät, oder?


----------



## Annett (17. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Moin Dodi,

schau mal auf die Uhrzeit des Edits von Reinhard.... 


> _Geändert von  wasserläufer (Gestern um 22:57 Uhr)._


Adresse und Bild wurden nachträglich eingefügt. 

@Reinhard 
Auch von mir: Willkommen im Forum!
Fragen hast Du ja anscheinend keine...


----------



## wasserläufer (18. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

@Annett
@Dodi
@Joachim
Danke für die nette Begrüßung im Forum,
wenn ich nach draußen schaue sehe ich das mein Schwimmteich schon fast voll Wasser ist.....dieses Orkan-Tief Kyrill hat es ganz schön in sich...
Morgen liefere ich ein paar Bilder von der Baustelle und den Schäden um die Baustelle herum. Toi, Toi, Toi Hauptsache das Dach bleibt auf dem Haus...
Gruß Reinhard


----------



## wasserläufer (19. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Der Orkan hat nachgelassen, wir sind glimpflich davon gekommen, einige Dachpfannen mußten ersetzt werden, eine Windfeder ist abgerissen, die Dachschindeln am Pavillon haben sich zum Teil verabschiedet, der Rosenbogen ist umgefallen, aber das Glasgewächshaus ist stehengeblieben.
Heute scheint ab und an die Sonne und unsere Baustelle sieht aus als könnte man schon bald schwimmen gehen. Der Schwimmbereich steht fast halb voll Wasser....!!

Gruß Reinhard


----------



## wasserläufer (27. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

So, da aus den Bildern wenig zu erkennen ist, wie die Teichanlage wirklich geplant ist füge ich eine Skizze ein, die hoffentlich erahnen läßt, wie das Ganze einmal ausschauen soll. Ca. 80.000 Liter Wasservolumen wird die Anlage haben. Die "Badewasser" - Oberfläche soll über einen Skimmer (150 x 220 mm) in einem Pumpenschacht (L=70 x B=45 x T=56 cm) von grobem Blattwerk und Schmutzpartikeln gereinigt werden. Eine 10.000er Pumpe soll das Wasser über einen geschätzten Höhenunterschied von etwa 90cm in die Dränage im Regenerationsteich befördern, wo es durch die Kiesschichten und Wasserpflanzen gefiltert über einen Überlauf wieder in den Badeteich zurückfließt.
Meine Frage: Erzeugt eine solche Pumpe genügend Druck um diesen Höhenunterschied zu bewältigen und den Wasserkreislauf in Gang zu halten? Ich freue mich über positive und negative Kritik gleichermaßen
beste Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Kurt (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo Reinhard,
der Plan sieht schon mal ganz gut aus - nur ein paar Punkte würde ich schon noch anders machen:

a) Breite Schwimmbereich auf mindesten 4,5 m - damit 2 ohne Probleme längsschwimmen können
b) je nach Kennlinie der Pumpe bleiben wahrscheinlich über 8.000 l / h bei 90 cm Höhenunterschied.  Ich finde diese Leistung nur für Skimmerfunktion nötig, und das max. 3 h / Tag.  Zusätzlich würde ich eine alternative Umwälzung mit max. 1.500 l / h einbauen, die dann aber rund-um-die-uhr läuft.
c) evtl. Bodenabsaugung einplanen???

wie willst Du die Abgrenzung Schwimmbereich/Uferzone machen? mit einem Holz-Wall?

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## wasserläufer (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo Kurt
Danke für deine Anregungen. Du hast auch einen Badeteich, gibt es Bilder dazu?
zu a: bei der Breite bin ich an die platzmäßigen Gegebenheiten gebunden. Zwischen Pavillon und Bäumen habe ich nur einen begrenzten Raum zur Verfügung und die Randbereiche sollen nicht zu schmal ausfallen, damit die Ufergestaltung ohne Probleme ausgeführt werden kann. Die Abgrenzung zum Badebereich soll mit in Mörtel versetzten Findlingen erreicht werden, die aber nicht wie oft zu sehen "schön in einer Reihe", sondern halbwegs natürlich mit Unterbrechungen eingebaut werden sollen.
zu b: Das mit der separaten Umwälzung finde ich eine gute Idee, der Aufwand ist aber ein höherer, da ich eine zweite Pumpe außerhalb installieren müßte.
Eine Bodenabsaugung ist nicht vorgesehen, da ich gerade im Sommer die kühle untere Wasserschicht durch die Umwälzung nicht erwärmen möchte.
schöne Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## Kurt (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo Reinhard,  

Die Bodenabsaugung läuft natürlich nur im Bedarfsfall – durch Schieber gesteuert. Sie erspart die Anschaffung eines Teichsaugers und funktioniert viel einfacher.
Alle paar Wochen wird der Mulm in Richtung Bodenablauf ‚gekehrt’  und die Absaugung aktiviert. Der Mulm landet in einem Vorfilter bzw. im Reinigungsteich/Filtergraben. 

Mehr zu meinen Vorstellungen über einen kostengünstigen ‚kompakten’ Schwimmteich findest Du unter : https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3697.

Evtl. höhere Ausgaben für 2. Umwälzung bringst Du locker mit weniger Stromkosten wieder herein.

SGvB Kurt


----------



## wasserläufer (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Anbei eine Skizze zum Querschnitt durch die Teichanlage

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/9292&stc=1&d=1170268494

beste Grüße
Reinhard Dahmen


----------



## wasserläufer (4. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich, neue Bilder*

Es gibt neue Arbeitsbilder....


----------



## ThomasK. (5. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Sieht eher aus als sollte es mal ein Moorbad werden...!


----------



## wasserläufer (19. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Es gibt neue Bilder vom Fortschritt der Baumaßnahmen.
Gestern haben wir bei schönstem Wetter und tatkräftiger Nachbarschaftshilfe die Kautschukfolie in dem unteren Teich verlegt.


----------



## Annett (19. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo,

ich kopier mal einen Teil von Deiner HP hierher. Hoffe, das ist ok?!


> Wenn alles gut klappt morgen, kann der Schwimmbereich zumindest schon mal bis auf einen Meter aufgefüllt werden, sodaß der Wasserdruck von ca. 25 cbm Wasser den Druck des Grundwassers verhindert.



Nicht immer hilft Wasser gegen Wasser. In den meisten Fällen fängt die Folie dann regelrecht an, im Wasser zu schweben.
Sie macht dann ein Blase unter Wasser und läßt sich auch durch eine Beschwerung mit Sand/Kies nicht wieder runterdrücken, denn das Wasser kann sich nicht in "Luft auflösen".

Schau Dir mal hier das Thema von StefanS an!

Bei ihm war "nur" Wasser hinter die Folie gelaufen. Ohne Abpumpen hätte es ewig gedauert....Wenn bei Dir immer wieder Grundwasser nachläuft wäre eine kleine Drainage direkt unter dem Teich + angeschlossen an ein jederzeit erreichbarer Sammelschacht für eine Schmutzwasserpumpe sicher besser gewesen. Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass es sich bei den gezeigten Wassermengen um zusammengelaufenes Regenwasser handelte. :?


----------



## wasserläufer (21. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo Annett

Danke für den Hinweis, ich habe den thread von StefanS gelesen, aber in unserem Falle liegen die Dinge doch etwas anders. In der Tat zeigen die Bilder vom Schlammloch viel Wasser und es ist (jahreszeit bedingt!) natürlich sehr viel Oberflächenwasser hineingelaufen...und oder aber trotzdem unheimlich!!!
Die Grundwasser Adern drückten natürlich auch, aber nicht so wie es auf den Bildern ausschauen mag. Ich denke wir sind mit Stand der Bauarbeiten auf der sicheren Seite, wenn nicht nochmal 60 Liter pro qm herunterkommen.!!

Mein aktuelles Problem ist die Teichrandgestaltung.

Damit der Kies durch Wasserbewegung nicht ins "Loch" rutscht gibt es mit Kies befüllbare Teichsäcke, die pro Stück ca € 7,50 kosten, .....WAHNSINN!!!!
Alternativ könnten UV-beständige Silosäcke in Einsatz kommen, aber die sind zumeist grün...(Kostenpunkt etwa € 1,-/Stk)...

Meine Idee: Abgeschnittene Folienreste (nicht zu kleine Stücke, sondern Meterware und wenn ich dafür auch 0,5 er Folie zusätzlich kaufen muß!) zurecht schneiden und am Rand zum tiefen Becken mit Beton-Pflastersteinen beschweren, das nicht zu knapp bemessende Folienende über die Pflastersteine Richtung Teichrand zurückklappen und mit Kies beschweren. Nun kann ich die Flachwasserzone ohne Bedenken mit einer dünnen Kiesschicht auffüllen ohne Gefahr zu laufen, daß sie ins "Schwimmloch" hineinrutschen. Folienreste bleiben immer übrig und sind allemal als Schutzschicht unter der Kieschicht zu gebrauchen.....Es gibt  eigentlich gar keinen Folienabfall beim Teichbau....
Was haltet ihr von meiner Idee ??

beste Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## Thomas_H (22. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo Reinhard,

ich habe mir dein Projekt gestern schon mal flüchtig angesehen  

(Das hole ich noch nach)

Ich gebe Annett Recht:
Mir persönlich ist nicht nur die Teichfolie aufgeschwommen;- Bei mir ist sogar eine Naht gerissen.

Wasser gegen Wasser geht nicht;-



Edit: Hast Du mal ausgepumpt?:- Die Bilder sind ja nicht aktuell


----------



## Thomas_H (22. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Toll,
jetzt hab ichs aufder HP gesehen; editiert, gelöscht, gefragt und geantwortet.

Alles weg; 15 Minuten Rythmus überschritten ?! :crazy:  @Admins

Also;- der letzte Beitrag gilt dann nicht mehr und bitte löschen.

Ich reartikuliere mich dann gegen Mittag noch mal betreffend der Teichsäcke


----------



## wasserläufer (25. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Es gibt neue Bilder vom Fortschritt der Baumaßnahmen. 
Heute habe ich mit der Teichrandgestaltung begonnen.

 (aktualisiert am 25.02.2007)

beste Grüße Reinhard


----------



## graubart48 (25. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo Reinhard,
hab mir mal die Bilder angeschaut. Echt top. Wenn daserst etwas bepflanzt ist wird es sicherlich eine tolle Anlage.

schönen gruß vom Alfsee
Erwin


----------



## wasserläufer (3. März 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Nach all dem Regen füllt sich der Teich fast von allein. 
Es gibt eine neue Baustellenübersicht aus der Dachluke...!!



Hoffentlich ändert sich das Wetter bald  :?

Gruß
Reinhard


----------



## wasserläufer (11. März 2007)

BESTES WETTER HEUTE...!!!
Neue Bilder vom Baufortschritt der Teichanlage....

 (aktualisiert am 11.03.2007)   

beste Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Thorsten (11. März 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo Reinhard,

na das sieht doch schon klasse aus. 

Weiter so und viel Erfolg weiterhin.

Ich hätte da allerdings mal eine Frage, was sind _Piesberger Schüttsteine ?  _


----------



## Steingarnele (11. März 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

hi,

ööhhmmm Torsten ich würde mal sagen das es die Steine sind, die nicht wie Kieselsteine aussehen, und aber bei diesen liegen. Bild 1, die Grossen abgerundeten.


----------



## wasserläufer (11. März 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

@ Thorsten

Antwort auf deine Frage: "was sind _Piesberger Schüttsteine ? "_

In jeder Region gibt es Steinbrüche wo man Steine günstig einkaufen kann. Es muss nicht immer Carrara Marmor oder Orient Quarzit sein. Schön wenn man auf Steine zurückgreifen kann, die aus der Gegend kommen. Piesberger Schüttsteine stammen aus einem Steinbruch im nördlichlichen Landkreis Osnabrück. Ibbenbürener Sandstein wäre auch eine Möglichkeit gewesen, diese passen aber nicht zu den anderen Materialien, die ich für unsere Teichanlage verwende.
Die anthrazitgraue Färbung der Piesberger Steine mit teilweise bräunlichen Bruchkanten passen sehr schön zum Muschelkalkstein des Mauerwerks und zum Weserkies.

Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Gisbert (12. März 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo Reinhard,

ich habe mir mit Interesse Dein aktuelles Teichprojekt angeschaut und bin vom schnellen Fortschritt sehr angetan. Ich selbst bin noch in der Planungsphase und habe eine Frage zu Deiner Skizze:
Du hast den Skimmer so geplant, dass der Wind dort alles einspült - dies hat auch Ralf Genk so empfohlen. Was mich aber wundert, dass der Zulauf vom Regenerationsbereich direkt seitlich daneben gelegen ist. Müsste er nicht auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite liegen um das Wasser durch den Teich strömen zu lassen? Hast Du einen Literaturnachweis, dass es so auch klappt? Ich würde den Zulauf auch gerne auf der Hälfte des Schmmteiches bauen, auf der der Skimmer gelegen ist.
Vielen Dank und weiterhin Frohes Schaffen!

Gisbert


----------



## wasserläufer (13. März 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo Gisbert
Einen Literaturhinweis kann ich dir leider nicht geben, aber ich denke bzw. ich hoffe, dass es auch so klappt. Zwischen Skimmereinlauf und Zulauf aus dem Regenerationsbecken liegen immerhin ca. 4 Meter. Sicherlich wäre es von Vorteil, wenn das gereinigte Wasser auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite zulaufen würde, aber die örtlichen Gegebenheiten ließen diese Bauweise nicht zu. Sollte die Anlage in dieser Form nicht richtig funktionieren, was ich nicht hoffe, besteht immer noch die Möglichkeit einen zweiten Pupenschacht zu bauen, der das gereinigte Wasser aus dem Reg.becken ansaugt und via Schlauch und Sprudelstein auf der gegenüberliegenden Wasserseite zuführt. Ich hoffe darauf verzichten zu können, da dies mit weiteren Technikkosten verbunden ist. Schaun wir mal....!
Viel Glück bei deinem Projekt, wann willst du anfangen? Bin gespannt auf deine Bilder..
beste Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## wasserläufer (26. März 2007)

*Projekt 2007 Badeteich, neue Bilder....*

BESTES WETTER HEUTE...!!!
Neue Bilder von der Teichmauer

 (aktualisiert am 26.03.2007)

beste Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Dodi (26. März 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo Reinhard!

Na, das wird ja allmählich!

Schön sieht es schon aus - weiter so!


----------



## wasserläufer (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich, Skimmereinbau*

Neue Bilder . . . . .
 (aktualisiert am 2.04.2007)

beste Grüße Reinhard


----------



## wasserläufer (8. Apr. 2007)

*Projekt 2007 Badeteich "Frohe Ostern"*

Neue Bilder . . . . .
 (aktualisiert am 8.04.2007)

"Frohe Ostern" wünscht Euch Reinhard


----------



## wasserläufer (14. Apr. 2007)

*Projekt 2007 Badeteich "Der erste Sprung ins Wasser am 14. April 2007"*

Ja es ist soweit, heute am 14. April 2007 springe ich um 15:40 Uhr zum ersten Mal in den noch nicht ganz fertiggestellten Badeteich. Völlig verschwitzt nach einem arbeitsreichen Tag im Gartencenter entscheide ich mich zum ersten Mal eine Abkühlung im Gewässer draußen im Garten. Und es war schön.....kalt aber auch angenehm, immerhin  haben wir erst April. Das Thermometer zeigt 28 Grad i nder Sonne, das frische Grün  drumherum und ich tauche ab im Badeteich.....S-U-P-E-R-G-E-I-L.........aber seht selbst....ich habe ein video eingestellt, welches bei mir mit Mozilla nicht klappt, aber mit Windows müßte es eigentlich zu sehen sein, ich freue mich auf eure Miteilungen und Kommentare....bis demnächst

 (aktualisiert am 14.04.2007)

sonnige Grüße 
Reinhard


----------



## Thomas_H (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Das du verrückt bist, das wußten wir ja schon  

Mitte April ins Wasser zu hüpfen ist jedenfalls nicht normal und mach Hämoriden :crazy: 

Die Videos gehen nicht


----------



## Petra (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo Reinhard


Echt Klasse das du in deinen Teich Springst Video ist Top.
Mach weiter so Klasse.


----------



## wasserläufer (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

@ thomas H

ich bin nicht verrückt, darauf habe ich eigentlich die ganze Zeit gewartet, endlich nicht am Teich arbeiten, sondern reinspringen und an diesem Wochenende ist doch wohl bestes Wetter oder..??
Stimmt, das Wasser ist ganz schön kalt, aber auch erfrischend und das ist das was ich mir wünsche für den Sommer...vor der Arbeit um 6:30 einmal abtauchen und gut gelaunt zur Arbeit gehen..... "lach"
das mit den videos ist etwas kompliziert, direkt auf der Seite eingebaut sind sie je nach PC Konfiguration des Betrachters sichtbar oder auch nicht. Ich werde auf der Seite zusätzlich noch einen Datei-Link einbauen, vielleicht klappt es dann besser...

HAT AUF JEDEN FALL SPASS GEMACHT HEUTE, GLAUB MIR.....

und ich kann nur empfehlen;
Leute, baut euch einen Badeteich, ihr werdet es nicht bereuen....

frische Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## wasserläufer (23. Apr. 2007)

_Neue Bilder....._   es geht voran!!        
beste Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## wasserläufer (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

*Bau des Regenerationsteiches, Vlies, Kautschukfolie und die BioDrän Anlage mit Kontrollschacht wurde heute eingebaut.... 

Gruß Reinhard*

 (aktualisiert am 23.04.2007)


----------



## wasserläufer (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Die Baustelle ruht immer noch....
es gibt aber ein paar neue Bilder!!

 

Gruß Reinhard


----------



## wasserläufer (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

*27.Mai 2007
Es geht weiter.....*


----------



## Annett (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo Reinhard,

ich kann nur staunen, was Ihr in so kurzer Zeit geschafft habt!  Respekt!!


----------



## Dodi (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo Reinhard!

WOW - das sieht ja schon toll aus!
Schön, Euer Pavillon am Teich.
Halte uns auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## wasserläufer (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

*Neue Bilder, Fertigstellung Regenerationsteich



Beste Grüße
Reinhard*


----------



## wasserläufer (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Neue Bilder...! 

beste Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Annett (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo Reinhard,

hab gerade kurz mal die Bilder überflogen - kann man nur gratulieren! 1
Ist einfach klasse geworden!


----------



## wasserläufer (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

*Mediteranes Flair auf dem Kiesstrand.....*

[DLMURL="http://www.dahmen-garten.de/badeteich/html/1_juli_2007.html"]dahmen-gArten - Projekt 2007 "Badeteich" - 1.Juli 2007[/DLMURL]


----------



## Annett (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hi,

hab gerade auf einigen der Bilder ein relativ reifes Raps?feld im Hintergrund gesehen.... hoffentlich passt der Wind zur Ernte, ansonsten wird der Skimmer und der Reinigungsbereich zeigen müssen, was sie können.  


Die Anlage wird wirklich mit jeder Woche schöner - bald sieht es so aus, als wäre sie schon immer dagewesen.


----------



## Mühle (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo Reinhard,

da hast Du eine super Teichanlage gebaut    .

Freu mich schon auf die nächsten Bilder  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## katja (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

hallo reinhard!

ich kann nicht wirklich schreiben, denn ich seh vor lauter   den bildschirm nicht mehr.......

ich will auch so einen *GEILEN* schwimmteich.....





und ich will keine bilder mehr davon sehen!!!!! :__ nase: 

da wird man ja lila vor neid!!!!


----------



## scendix (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

@__ wasserläufer:  respekt. sieht echt super aus. 
eine frage: wo hast du die leiter her, die am steg in den teich ragt?

Danke
Christoph


----------



## Dodi (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo Reinhard!

Ist ja echt  geworden!

Mann, wie sich das entwickelt hat in der relativ kurzen Zeit, alle Achtung!


----------



## HÃ¼gÃ¶_imp (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Absolut schön ... würde mir auch gefallen! 

Leider haben wir nicht unendlich Platz in unserem Garten


----------



## wasserläufer (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

NEUE BILDER....



beste Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## wasserläufer (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Fadenalgen im Regenerationsteich....!

Krebsscheren (Stratiotes aloides) zur Eindämmung? 

Neue Bilder.......



beste Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## wasserläufer (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Der Wasserfall ist vollendet...!!  



beste Grüße

Reinhard


----------



## Dodi (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Moin Reinhard!

Schön geworden. 
Der Wasserfall plätschert bestimmt ganz schön, oder?

Das mit den Fadenalgen wird schon auch noch - der Teich ist ja noch jung...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Einfach nur Klasse   Glückwunsch dazu



Uwe


----------



## Dr.J (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*


----------



## Armin (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Ahoi,







 .

Wann sollen wir zur Einweihung kommen ?  

Gruß Armin

Da könnten sich auch Koi wohlfühlen.


----------



## wasserläufer (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Am 18.August haben wir unseren Badeteich eingeweiht...
hier gibt es neue Bilder....



Gruß
Reinhard


----------



## wasserläufer (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Neue Bilder


----------



## Kurt (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo Reinhard,
ich glaube, der Neid frisst alle.  Darum kommt da nix zurück.  Die Anlage ist wirklich super gelungen und soll dir auch soviel Freude machen wie mir meine!!!

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Black1 (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo Reinhard
Super Anlage die Du dir da gebaut hast. Ich bin begeistert.Viel Spass damit.

Grüße Jürgen


----------



## wasserläufer (17. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

November Impressionen....!


----------



## Dodi (17. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hi Reinhard!

Trotz teilweise tristem November-Wetter:  

Deine Anlage hat was!


----------



## wasserläufer (23. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Dezember Impressionen...!

http://www.dahmen-garten.de/badeteich/2/html/dez_2007.html

schöne Weihnachtstage 
und einen besinnlichen Jahresübergang 
wünscht Euch

Reinhard


----------



## wasserläufer (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: So, bin wieder da.....!*

Jo, richtig gehört, wir sind wieder da nach einer längeren Pause.
Mit neu gestalteter Internetseite und natürlich vielen Bildern und Informationen....
Aber schaut selbst...!!      

http://www.dahmen-garten.de/badeteich/index.html

beste Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## Annett (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo Reinhard.

Fleißig, fleißig! 

Am beeindruckendsten fand ich das relativ weit hinten liegende vorher-nachher Bild aus der fast Vogelperspektive!
Da habt Ihr ja ganz schön was geleistet. 

Ich wünsche Euch eine wunderschöne+warme Badesaison 2008 und immer klares Wasser!


----------



## wasserläufer (19. Mai 2008)

*Libellenschlupf hautnah...!*

Hallo allesamt    

und willkommen zur neuen spannenden Teichsaison....

Heute haben wir miterleben dürfen, wie zwei __ Libellen aus ihrer Larve geschlüpft sind.

Dieses Schauspiel habe ich mit meiner Kamera festgehalten und möchte euch die Bilder und auch die 2 kleinen videos nicht vorenthalten...

http://www.dahmen-garten.de/badeteich/index.html

Viel Spass beim Anschauen wünscht
Reinhard


----------



## wasserläufer (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich   "Es geht weiter"*

Jo.jo...
endlich nach Monaten werde ich unsere Teichanlage fertigstellen.
Endlich kann ich mit der Vollendung der Teichumrandung beginnen.
Vor zwei Tagen habe ich mir Ibbenbürener Sandstein Sägereste besorgt, die ich vor Ort bearbeite..., aber seht selbst....

http://www.dahmen-garten.de/badeteich/index.html

beste Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## Annett (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo Reinhard.

Der Sandstein sieht ja wirklich toll aus. 
Würde mir auch sofort gefallen. 

Wir sind ebenfalls dabei, den neuen Teich endlich fertig zu stellen - kann sich nur noch um Tage oder Wochen handeln. Hängt bei uns viel vom Wetter ab. 

Ich wünsche Euch weiterhin viel Freude mit dem gut gelungenen Schwimmteich.


----------



## wasserläufer (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo liebe Bade- und Fischteichfreunde
neue kurze Informationen zu unserem Teichprojekt gibt es hier:

http://www.dahmen-garten.de/badeteich/index.html

beste Grüße
Reinhard Dahmen


----------



## wasserläufer (23. Sep. 2008)

*wenn ihr zweifelt... jetzt müßt ihr anfangen zu bauen.....*

Pläne, Gedanken, schlaflose Nächte,
jetzt ist die richtige Zeit ein Badeteich-Projekt zu realisieren für das kommende Frühjahr....
Ihr werdet es nicht bereuen.....
Gruß
Reinhard

http://www.dahmen-garten.de/badeteich/index.html


----------



## wasserläufer (13. Nov. 2008)

*WINTERFIT ....!!??*

Hallo liebe Schwimmteichfreunde,

habe ein paar neue Bilder gemacht,
mußte eine üppige natürliche Flora gegen eine schnöde Einsicht eintauschen...
Die Pumpe habe ich nach eineinhalb Jahren auch mal für ne Woche ausgemacht...sie läuft aber wieder...
es gibt Dinge, an die kann man sich ganz schön gewöhnen...
Ich freue mich auf´s Frühjahr und hoffe daß die Pflanzen explodieren..!!

beste Grüße
Reinhard
_________________

Schaut doch mal rein:
Projekt 2007 - Badeteich

Teichgröße insgesamt ca. 150 qm
Badebereich ca. 45 qm, Rest Regenerationsfläche!!
Badeteich auf 2 Ebenen mit Wasserdurchbruch in einer Natursteinmauer
Wassertiefe im Badebereich ca 180 cm


----------



## wasserläufer (23. Nov. 2008)

*Wintereinbruch....!!*

Samstag, den 22.11.2008

Heute morgen um 7 Uhr traute ich meinen Augen nicht...

Die ganze Nacht hindurch hat es geschneit und diesen jungfräulichen Anblick unseres Badeteiches möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten...


```
[URL="http://www.dahmen-garten.de/badeteich/html/winter2008_5.html"]http://www.dahmen-garten.de/badeteich/html/winter2008_5.html[/URL]
```

lG
Reinhard


----------



## Vespabesitzer (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo Reinhard,..

gerade durch Zufall deine Homepage gesehen,..
  sehr informativ und gut gemacht,.. muss ich mir zu einer
anderen "Tages"zeit nocheinmal genauer anschauen..

Die Lösung mit der Mauer finde ich sehrgut.
negativ ist mir nur eine Sache ins Auge gestossen,.. die Schläuche an der Pumpe ( da hätte ich wahrscheinlich in 
dickwandigere Schläuche und Edelstahlschlauchschellen investiert),..
sieht zumindest auf dem Bild nach diesen preiswerten Wendelschläuchen aus,..

sonst alles super   
mfG. Micha


----------



## wasserläufer (3. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

FROHES NEUES JAHR

Es gibt neue Winterbilder vom

Projekt 2007 "Badeteich"


----------



## axel (3. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo Reinhard

Tolle Fotos ! Die Schafe sind ja süß !
Dir auch ein frohes Jahr !

lg
axel


----------



## Dodi (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo Reinhard,

schöne Winterbilder! 
Besonders gut gefallen mir das eine Bild, wo sich die Sonne auf dem Eis spiegelt und das, wo man die eingefrorene Einstiegsleiter sieht.

Ein gesundes und erfolgreiches 2009 für Dich!


----------



## wasserläufer (7. Jan. 2009)

*N_E_U_E___E_I_S_B_I_L_D_E_R*

aus dem frostigen Niedersachsen   

Gruss
Reinhard
-------------------------------
Projekt 2007 "Badeteich"


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Prima Bilder 

Aber ich glaube die Schildkröte schafft es nicht mehr


----------



## wasserläufer (13. Jan. 2009)

*Eisformationen kurz vor dem Abbruch.....*

HEY,
noch 3 Bilder, kurz vor dem Abtauen
----------------------
ich freue mich aufs Abtauchen....lach     
----------------------
Gruß
Reinhard
----------------------
Neue Bilder


----------



## wasserläufer (13. März 2009)

*Umbau vollendet....!!!!*

hallo Schwimmteichfreunde,

nachdem ich mir zu Jahresanfang die Grundlage für meine Badeteichseite weggeschossen habe (ärger...!) hat der Stillstand der Seite ein Ende....!!

Ab sofort kann ich wieder Informationen und Bilder hochladen, pünktlich zu Beginn der Badesaison 2009.....
Die Seite wurde komplett neu aufgebaut (schwitz...!)     beeten
und mit neuen slideshow- und flashelementen versehen. Für den Besucher hat sich das Layout wenig verändert, aber für mich hat sich eine neue und übersichtliche Ordnung eingestellt. Überflüssige MB und Ordner wurden entfernt, Bilder komprimiert und insgesamt ist sie leichter handelbar für mich.
Für Euch bedeutet dies: Kurzfristig können interessante Themen schnell und problemlos eingestellt werden.

Die Seite ist mit dem Bau der Teichanlage stetig und mir zum Schluss über den Kopf gewachsen. Dies ist nun bereinigt und ich freue mich auf die neue Saison...

liebe Grüße
Reinhard

Projekt 2007 "Badeteich"


----------



## wasserläufer (20. Juni 2009)

*Neue Bilder und Informationen*

überdurchschnittlicher Wasserverlust im April/Mai

Unser Badeteich geht nach Vollendung in 2007 nun ins dritte Jahr.
Wasser habe ich auch im letzten Jahr öfter nachfüllen müssen.
1 cm Wasserspiegelabsenkung, sichtbar an der der Natursteinmauer oder auch am Badesteg, bedeutet bei uns ca 1000 Liter nachfüllen. Letztes Jahr vor allem im Sommer habe ich öfter mal 4-5 cbm Wasser aufgefüllt.
Die Pumpe lief pausenlos duch im Winter, aber insgesamt hat sich der Wasserspiegel in dieser Zeit wenig abgesenkt.
Nun im Frühjahr und vor allem in den letzten Wochen sinkt der Wasserpegel rapide über Nacht und innerhalb der nächsten 2- 3 Tage.
Habe nun schon fast 20 cbm in den letzten 4 Wochen auffüllen müssen und gestern auch wieder 5 cbm....!!??
Heute sehe ich schon wieder einen Rückgang des Wasserstandes.

Zugegeben, der April war sehr sonnig, es gab kaum Wasser von oben und die Luftfeuchtigkeit liegt auch weit im ungesättigten Bereich. Die Wasseraufwirbelungen im Wasserfallbereich sind auch nicht zu unterschätzen.
Es geht mit Sicherheit viel flöten durch Verdunstung. Die Teichpflanzen wachsen prächtig und für das Wachstum wird mit Sicherheit auch eine erhebliche Menge an Wasser verbraucht.

Das obere Klärteichbecken ist immer auf gleichem Niveau, ist ja auch logisch, da das Wasser aus dem unteren Badeteich dort oben hineingepumpt wird und die Höhe des Wasserstandes von der Höhe des Überlaufes abhängig ist. Bemerkbar macht sich der Wasserverlust also nur im unteren Badeteich und hier eben so massiv, daß ich aufpassen muß, das der Skimmer nicht trocken fällt!!!!
Einen Fehler habe ich gemacht in der Bauphase, den Skimmer habe ich leider etwas zu hoch eingebaut. Der Einlauf in den Skimmer zeigt mir knallhart die Toleranzgrenze und die liegt eben bei 6 cm!!!
Ich habe für eine Woche die Pumpe ausgestellt und geschaut wie sich der Wasserstand verhält...!
Weitaus weniger Verdunstung und insgesamter Verlust...!
Aber ich habe auch sehen können, das ein Ausbleiben des stetigen Wasserumlaufes für eine Veränderung der Wasserqualität und - oberfläche beigetragen hat. Die Teichreinigung per Hand war viel zeitaufwendiger....

Übrigens, die Randbereiche habe ich alle in Augenschein genommen, die Kapillarsperre ist ungebrochen....!

Ich werde weiter berichten und demnächst auch Fotos dazu auf meiner Internetseite veröffentlichen...

An "Loch in der Folie möchte ich garnicht erst denken!!" 

Erzählt mir doch mal von euren Erfahrungen hinsichtlich Wasserverlust....!


*Der Wasserverlust im April war eindeutig nur auf die klimatischen Verhältnisse zurückzuführen......!!!!!!
*
Von einem Badeteichbesitzer weiss ich sogar, dass sie den Naturbadeteich zugeschüttet hat und sich einen neuen superschönen Swimmingpool angelegt hat...! 

Gruß
Reinhard


Projekt 2007 "Badeteich"


----------



## thias (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo Reinhard,

voriges Jahr im Sommer mußte ich auch über 8 cm nachfüllen (das sind bei mir auch über 9 m³)
Bei mir sind etwa 100 m² Dachfläche direkt eingebunden.

Im April diese Jahr waren auch etwa 5 cm Verlust, konnten aber durch den regenreichen Mai/Juni ausgeglichen werden. Im Augenblick ist er absolut voll, der Regen gleicht alle Verluste aus. Bei der Kälte verdunstet auch nicht so viel.

Bei dir scheint irgend was nicht in Ordnung zu sein, eine Saugsperre überwuchert? Ansonsten lass den Spiegel mal sinken, ob er irgendwann sich stabilisiert ( Loch )


----------



## wasserläufer (6. Juli 2009)

*Urlaub im eigenen Garten*

Neue Bilder..!!!

Projekt 2007 "Badeteich"


----------



## HaMaKi (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

Hallo Reinhard,

danke für den Link zur homepage - traumhaft!
Nachdem ich vor einigen Tagen wieder mal in unserem Teichi planschen durfte (Unterwasser-Pflanzen ergänzt und mit Ufermatte verkleidetes Pumpenrohr 'verlegt') habe ich mir wiedereinmal einen Schwimmteich gewünscht (leider gibt das die Gartengrösse nicht her).

Euer Teich ist wunderschön geworden. Viel Spaß weiterhin mit diesem erfüllten Traum!

Gruß  Marita


----------



## wasserläufer (22. Juli 2010)

*3 Jahre nun " Projekt 2007 Badeteich "*

Hallo alle zusammen...! 

Da bin ich wieder, nach langer Schneeperiode, Permafrost und nun seit 4 Wochen Wüstenklima...

Was glaubt ihr, was ich gemacht habe in der heißen Zeit der letzten Wochen....????

Immer nur abtauchen..., ein abkühlender Kopfsprung nach dem anderen...lol



morgens, in der Mittagspause und abends, ja sogar in der Nacht....!!!


Es gibt neue Bilder von unserer Anlage, die nun ins vierte Jahr geht...

Link neue Bilder

beste Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## wasserläufer (25. Juli 2010)

*Algen im Badeteich*

Hier ein kleiner Tipp wie man die Wasseroberfläche eines Badeteiches am schnellsten algenfrei bekommt....!!

Badeteichreinigung

Reinhard


----------



## wasserläufer (26. März 2011)

*Kontrollschacht zugewachsen...*

hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

zur beginnenden Saison melde ich mich mal wieder... Die Pflanzen im Regenerationsbecken spitzen schon wieder und ich wunderte mich warum das Wasser in der Mitte so sprudelte... Daraufhin habe ich meine Gummihose angezogen und bin dorthin gestiefelt um dies festzustellen:

Der Deckel vom Hydro Clear Kontrollschacht war angehoben. Ich nahm ihn ab und sah, daß die Schilfpflanzen mit ihren dicken fleischigen Wurzeln in den Bottich hineingewachsen sind...!! Sind die Wurzeln sonst vielleicht daumendick, hier waren sie fast dreimal so dick...!! Hier mußte ich nun erst einmal aufräumen was ein großer Kraftakt war. Zwei Schubkarren Wurzelmaterial habe ich aus und um den Kontrollschacht entfernt und das ist nicht mal eben gemacht. Mit Spaten und Axt mußte ich hier vorgehen......Jetzt ist der Schacht wieder frei, auf den Deckel habe ich eine schwere Steinplatte gelegt, aber es wird bestimmt nicht lange dauern bis die Wurzeln wieder dort hineinwachsen wollen...!!

Insgesamt sieht es noch etwas trostlos aus, die Pumpe ist ausgestellt und die Algen wachsen... das wird sich in naher Zeit ändern.. ein fette Prellung am rechten großen Zeh muß erst einmal abheilen....

Gruß
Reinhard

Projekt 2007 Badeteich


----------



## wasserläufer (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Projekt 2007 Badeteich*

die Internetseite ist umgezogen auf:

Badeteich, komm !!

es gibt auch neues zu berichten seit März 2011 !!

beste Grüße
__ wasserläufer


----------



## wasserläufer (4. Juni 2013)

*Projekt 2007 Badeteich - Badeteichreinigung*

Melde mich mal wieder....

Impellerpumpe läuft einwandfrei - hier eine stressfreie Möglichkeit den Algenbrei abzusaugen...

schau hier unter: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XfWsh8_GWk

so macht es Spass den Algenbrei im Schlürfbetrieb aus dem Badeteich zu entfernen... 

beste Grüße
Reinhard


----------

